# How did you build your false floor? (Post some pics if you have some)



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Alright guys, I'm trying to plan out how I'm going to do my air setup in my trunk and I need advice on how to build a false floor. I plan on keeping my tank and compressor in the trunk, but I want to hide my sub, amp, and V2 ECU under the false floor. I'm probably going to remove the spare tire to make room. Any advice would be great, and pics of how you did your flase floor would be awesome! 

Thanks guys! eace: 
-Fred-


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Wood and wood screws


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Wood and wood screws


 Thanks..... Soooo helpful :facepalm:


----------



## 96_VW_golf (Oct 8, 2007)

This only took me 2 hours to build the other day. After h20i i plan on doing a lot of work.


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

I went a little different route rather than the wood with carpet. I used 3/4" HDPE (cutting board material). I used a CNC Router to cut this, then used 1/2" acrylic inserts that rest on a routed lip. My only complaint is that this stuff is a lot heavier than it looks.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking good^ jus get some carboard or poster board and trace everything out then transfer that design onto wood


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

ItsADiesel said:


> Alright guys, I'm trying to plan out how I'm going to do my air setup in my trunk and I need advice on how to build a false floor. I plan on keeping my tank and compressor in the trunk, but I want to hide my sub, amp, and V2 ECU under the false floor. I'm probably going to remove the spare tire to make room. Any advice would be great, and pics of how you did your flase floor would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks guys! eace:
> -Fred-


 I assume you have a jetta, here is a few i have done in the past. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8026/7165131145_5f442ee420_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3176 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
all hidden behind the wall< spare still accessible. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7094/7350338594_840a68ae27_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3157-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
audi has a similar trunk layout 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7215/7219756616_d9e2425887_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2985 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
everything inside the spare tire( spare still in) 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7270/6887987790_13b80638ff_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2277-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7269/6887986116_a6f524dbd0_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2271-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7170/6736891793_757471509c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1245 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7019/6736837101_ea3be021e0_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1205-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
b6 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6172/6218979716_f2ca14949a_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2513 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6095/6218980054_5dd22bdb2d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2517 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6119/6218458899_1be5070f7e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2520 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

My advice is to make friends with cardboard, it's good for templating. Also, always cut things on the larger side so that you can tweak things, too small is often no good. 

And keep fitting things in the car as you go, loosely screw things together and keep test fitting as you add things. And then once you have the final setup, if you are using mdf or similar, screw it all up with wood glue. Makes things much more firm. 

One thing to remember (easily forgotten) is to allow enough space for whatever you cover things with, whether it's felt/acoustic cloth or whatever. Check my thread for a bit of cardboard templating. 
It's certainly nothing special like a lot of the setups you see on here but it's good enough for me. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5655485-UK-Corrado-G60-E-Level-Slow-Build-Too-many-pics 

Good luck.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Since 1 week:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> Looking good^ jus get some carboard or poster board and trace everything out then transfer that design onto wood


 :thumbup::beer:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! Getting some good inspiration from these pictures. Keep them coming! :wave:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Not necessarily an entire false floor, but imagine a piece of MDF sits on top of the tire and the carpet is on top of that. The carpet comes up to where it sat previous without the all the management. 

 
MKV Air Lift Install by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr 

 
MKV Air Lift Install by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

What type of wood does everybody use? Sounds like MDF is popular but it's heavy as hell. 
I started working on mine last night. I'm using 3/4 x 2.5" pine for the frame, then made pine planks to glue together for the floor (which will get plained down to 1/2 or 5/8 thick).


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

use 1x6 ****ar/pine planks


----------



## GiveEmHell (Jul 30, 2012)

I would like to add something I read on air society.. 
A dude posted and warned about using heavy wood (2x4s, ect) because if you get into an accident you could harm your passengers. Use mdf for the pieces to support the floor itself as it breaks easier. Even add some stress cuts.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I just don't let anyone sit in the back seat :beer: :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I just don't let anyone sit in the back seat :beer: :beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

bryangb said:


> I just don't let anyone sit in the back seat :beer: :beer:


 Exact reason i deleted my rear seats:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Stages of my build for how i did the floor 


















































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

